# attaquer X / s'attaquer à X



## clemenceau

Bonjour,

est-ce que vous pouvez m'expliquer la différence entre "attaquer" et "s'attaquer à"?

par exemple : Ce sont des soit-disant anarchistes qui mettent le feu aux poubelles et *s'attaquent* à tout et n'importe quoi. (Le Post).

et si je remplaçais "s'attaquent à" par "attaquent", la phrase changerait-elle de sens?

Merci !!!

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## tilt

Je dirais que les deux se rejoignent, mais _attaquer a _un sens plus nettement  belliqueux ou violent, avec l'intention de détruire ou de soumettre la cible de l'attaque.
Ils ne sont donc pas vraiment interchangeables, car _attaquer _décrirait des actions beaucoup plus brutales.


----------



## geostan

Je crois que _s'attaquer à_ peut se dire d'une force non physique, ce qui n'exclut pas d'autres sens..

On ne doit pas s'attaquer aux croyances des autres.


----------



## tilt

C'est vrai, mais _attaquer_ peut lui aussi être employé dans un sens abstrait. Il est tout à fait possible de dire _On ne doit pas attaquer les croyances des autres_.
Là encore, _attaquer _suggère une volonté de nuire, de détruire, là où _s'attaquer_ peut n'être qu'une simple remise en cause.


----------



## Charlie Parker

J'hésite souvent entre _attaquer _et _s'attaquer. _Voici un exemple, tiré d'un article de _Sélection _(Reader's Digest). L'article est intitulé "L'autodéfense pour tous."
« La prochaine fois que vous vous promènerez dans votre quartier...mettez-vous dans la peau d'un voleur ou d'un prédateur. À qui vous attaqueriez-vous en premier? »
En quoi diffère le sens de cette phrase de l'une avec le verbe transitif _attaquer. _Si j'écrivais « Qui attaqueriez-vous en premier? » qu'est-ce que ça changerait ? Quelqu'un peut-il m'éclairer ? Merci d'avance.


----------



## alicea

Je comprends que cela soit difficile voire incompréhensible pour un non natif.. 

Je me trompe peut être mais dans ma compréhension, je pense que le mot attaquer est purement du ressort physique, j'attaque avec ma force physique, c'est la réponse du cerveau reptilien et il y a une notion d'impulsion, ou d'impulsivité, j'attaque pour ne pas être attaqué, si je me sens en danger,  ou j'attaque parce que j'ai faim (si je suis un ours); c'est du combat pur et dur;  

dans "s'attaquer", il y a un investissement supplémentaire, une réflexion plus ou moins mûrie... je m'attaque à un problème, je m'attaque à un adversaire, mais je mesure mes chances de gagner, la réponse est un peu plus évoluée, elle est davantage une réponse du cerveau limbique   (http://tecfa.unige.ch/tecfa/teaching/UVLibre/0001/bin27/c11.htm)

C'est mon ressenti, encore une fois je peux me tromper, natifs de langue française, n'hésitez pas à vous attaquer à ma réponse ;-)


----------



## Chimel

C'est trèèèèès subtil. 

Dans _s'attaquer à_, il y a pour moi davantage l'idée du choix d'une cible que d'agression proprement dite (même si l'idée d'agression est bien entendu présente).

Dans l'exemple que tu donnes:
- qui attaqueriez-vous en premier: la phrase donne un peu l'impression que la personne *doit* de toute manière attaquer, la question étant de savoir par qui ou par où commencer. Par exemple: "Napoléon décide d'attaquer d'abord le flanc gauche prussien" 

- à qui vous attaqueriez-vous en premier: c'est davantage "qui prendriez-vous en priorité pour cible?", la réponse pouvant être "personne" s'il n'y a aucune cible qui convient, si je puis dire. Dire "Napoléon s'attaque au flanc gauche prussien" fait un peu bizarre à mon sens.

De même: "un lâche s'attaque à plus faible que lui". Il l'attaque sans doute aussi, mais on veut surtout insister sur l'idée qu'il le prend pour cible.

Comme je l'ai dit, c'est très subtil. D'autres auront peut-être une meilleure explication.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Quant à moi, s'attaquer à c'est se confronter à, se mesurer à, c'est plutôt intellectuel alors qu'attaquer c'est plutôt physique. Ainsi, j'attaque un adversaire voire un objet mais je m'attaque à un problème. Et quelques fois les deux sens peuvent se confondre, exemple : j'attaque une forteresse et je m'attaque à une forteresse (ce qu'elle représente).

Aussi, dans votre exemple, s'attaquer me semble abusif car l'action est bien physique. Mais il y a surement confusion entre attaquer et se confronter qui donne s'attaquer à quelqu'un.

En espérant ne pas avoir embrouillé les choses.


----------



## Chimel

Oui, c'est un sens possible de _s'attaquer à_. Mais dans l'exemple de Charlie, il s'agit bien d'une agression physique.


----------



## quinoa

Avec "s'attaquer à" on insiste sur la volonté, l'opiniâtreté du sujet qui s'engage dans l'action avec force.
Ce n'est pas pour rien que l'usage du pronom réfléchi effectue un retour sur le sujet (retour sur soi) avant de se lancer sur le complément, alors qu'avec le verbe transitif simple on passe du verbe au complément directement, ce qui focalise sur l'action et son effet.


----------



## florent23

si j'ai bien compris on dirait plutôt "Elle était fâché contre le policier, mais comme elle n'osait pas l'affronter, elle s'est attaqué à son fils."  et non pas 'elle a attaqué son fils"


----------



## Locape

Dans ce contexte, 'elle a attaqué son fils' fait immédiatement penser à une agression physique, alors qu'avec 'elle s'est attaqué à son fils', le sens est plus large, cela veut dire qu'elle a ciblé son fils, mais on ne sait pas exactement comment, et cela n'implique pas nécessairement de l'agresser physiquement.


----------



## Printemps506

Bonjour! 
Et si le sujet est inanimé, quelle est la différence entre attaquer qch et s'attaquer à qch? Par exemple: "Le coronavirus attaque les poumons / s'attaque aux poumons", "Les acides attaque les métaux / s'attaquent aux métaux"?


----------



## Bezoard

Il n'y a pas grande différence dans ce cas, c'est vrai.


----------



## Printemps506

La forme pronominale, implique-t-elle une certaine résistance de l'objet, la difficulté de lui nuire assez vite ou nuire trop (par exemple, grâce à l'immunité de l'organisme dans la phrase : "Le coronavirus s'attaque aux poumons")? Peut-on dire que la forme non-pronominale n'exprime pas si l'immunité ralentit l'influence nuisible du virus qui se heurte à la résistance de l'organisme)?


----------



## Bezoard

Disons qu'entre "le coronavirus attaque les poumons" et "le coronavirus s'attaque aux poumons", le premier m'évoque une attaque physique marquée, comme pour un acide qui attaque un métal, tandis que le second m'évoque une sorte de politique du coronavirus pour s'en prendre au poumon, mais pas forcément avec des moyens physiques aussi destructeurs. Mais tout cela est très subjectif, et on peut vraiment employer l'un ou l'autre.


----------



## Maître Capello

Mon impression est que la forme pronominale tend a *personnifier* le sujet en lui prêtant une sorte de *volonté*, nuance que n'a pas du tout la forme simple, qui est purement factuelle.

Je pourrais ainsi envisager la forme pronominale dans l'exemple du virus, mais je ne l'emploierais pas spontanément dans celui de l'acide.


----------



## Bezoard

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec cette vision des choses. Néanmoins je constate un changement dans l'usage. En faisant une recherche sur "les acides s'attaquent" ou "l'acide s'attaque", on s'aperçoit que cette forme n'était quasiment pas employée  jusqu'à une époque récente, au profit de "les acides attaquent" ou "l'acide attaque", mais le pronominal a maintenant tendance à s'employer aussi. _Objets inanimés, avez-vous donc une âme ?_


----------



## Printemps506

Merci beaucoup, Bezoard et Maître Capello!  Vous m'avez beaucoup aidée!


----------



## Printemps506

Bonjour! Encore une question à propos de ces verbes, s'il vous  plaît  En quoi consiste la différence entre "Il attaque le fromage" et "Il s'attaque au fromage"? Je comprends que les deux signifient "commencer, se mettre à...", mais y a-t-il une nuance sémantique entre eux? Peut-on dire qu'à la différence d'_attaquer_, la forme pronominale implique un effort (après avoir beaucoup mangé, le sujet fait un effort pour manger encore du fromage)? Et quand il ne fait pas d'effort, c'est la forme non-pronominale qui s'emploie? Par exemple, j'ai trouvé les phrases: "_C'est difficile de m'arrêter en fin de repas quand_ j'_attaque le fromage" /  "Après le lait, le chocolat, le sucre ou les fruits, dimanche, la Saint-Côme s'attaque au fromage". _


----------



## Bezoard

Je pourrais voir la différence suivante, mais pas forcément systématiquement et sans prétention à l'universalité !

_Il attaque le fromage_ : constat assez objectif et physique, il commence le fromage. Action physique toute simple.
_Il s'attaque au fromage_ : on sent un élément subjectif qui montre une sorte de combat entre l'homme et le fromage. L'homme a un plan dans la tête.

C'est d'ailleurs cette idée de plan délibéré qu'on retrouve dans votre seconde phrase, dans laquelle on ne pourrait pas vraiment remplacer "s'attaque" par "attaque" :  _Après le lait, le chocolat, le sucre ou les fruits_, _dimanche, la Saint-Côme s'attaque au fromage_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Bezoard said:


> _Il s'attaque au fromage_ : on sent un élément subjectif qui montre une sorte de combat entre l'homme et le fromage.


D'accord pour l'élément subjectif. Ce n'est toutefois pas nécessairement un « combat » ; je dirais plutôt que c'est quelque chose qui demande un certain *investissement personnel*, physique ou psychique.


----------



## Printemps506

Merci beaucoup, Bezoard et Maître Capello! Tout est clair maintenant


----------

